# Neues Java Update Java 17u21 veröffentlicht



## Thomas Darimont (16. April 2013)

Hallo,
seit heute ist wieder ein neues Java Update verfügbar: Java 17u21 / JavaFX 2.2.21
Das Update enthält wieder zahlreiche Security Fixes – einige davon können
mit bestehenden Anwendungen zu Problemen führen. Hierzu sollte man sich
die Release Notes genau anschauen.
Hier gehts zu den aktuellen Release Notes:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u21-relnotes-1932873.html
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u-relnotes-515228.html
Hier gehts zu den Downloads:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
Gruß Tom


----------



## ComFreek (17. April 2013)

Abend Tom,

Danke für die Info, sonst würde ich noch bei Update #17 stehen 

Muss man eigentlich die vorherige JDK-Version immer deinstallieren? Oder kann man einfach drüberinstallieren?

Was mich bei Java-Updates richtig nervt ist, dass ich immer das komplette Package laden muss, sprich 80 MB + 92 MB für jeweils 32- und 64-Bit-Versionen des JDKs.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

da ich viel mit unterschiedlichen Java Versionen herumexperimentiere habe ich i.d.R. mehrere Java Versionen parallel installiert.

Man muss die vorherige Java Version nach einem Update nicht notwendigerweise deinstallieren.
Man sollte aber schauen, dass man in den Java Einstellungen (z.Bsp. im Java Control Panel in Windows, auch JAVA_HOME / PATH Umgebungsvariable) auch als JRE und als Browser Plugin wirklich die aktuellste Versionen gewählt hat.

Wenn man die alte Java Versionen deinstalliert und nur die neuste Installiert ist man hier i.d.R. auf der sicheren Seite, da dann eben nur eine Java Version da ist die gewählt sein kann.

Gruß Tom


----------



## ComFreek (17. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.



> Wenn man die alte Java Versionen deinstalliert und nur die neuste Installiert ist man hier i.d.R. auf der sicheren Seite, da dann eben nur eine Java Version da ist die gewählt sein kann.


Ich nutze Java bei mir eh nur für Eclipse und Android-Programmierung. In allen Browsern habe ich es deaktiviert, man stößt heutzutage zu selten auf Java-Applets.


----------

